# FOSHAN | Chancheng Greenland Center | 200m x 2 | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://fs.house.sina.com.cn/scan/2013-04-02/11112516396.shtml
http://fs.house.sina.com.cn/scan/2013-03-19/09112418498.shtml


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Assuming that render is final, that's some fantastic cladding.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Goettsch Partners secures pair of projects for Greenland Group in Foshan and Suzhou

Architecture firm Goettsch Partners (GP) has won two recent design competitions in China for the Greenland Group, one of the country’s largest real estate developers. Located in the cities of Foshan and Suzhou, the projects are both mixed-use, multi-building developments, together encompassing more than 650,000 sq m.

In Foshan, the Chancheng Greenland Center involves a two-phased, 430,000 sq m development located east of the Old City District on a major arterial roadway linking Foshan with Guangzhou. The first-phase planning consists of a six-tower residential complex totaling 86,660 sq m; a 34,500 sq m street retail environment composed of two- and three-storey shops; and a 100m-tall commercial office tower.

The second phase calls for two 200m-tall Class A office towers totalling 173,280 sq m; a 100m-tall, 37,570 sq m commercial office tower; and a four-storey, 70,000 sq m shopping mall. Master planning and design for the retail program elements were key factors in the selection of the winning submission.

In Suzhou, the mixed-use project totals 234,000 sq m across two city parcels. The main parcel features a 50-story, 250m-tall office tower totalling 97,000 sq m; a 24-storey, 35,000 sq m hotel; and 10,000 sq m of connecting retail. The second parcel features three apartment towers - two at 40 storeys and one at 50 storeys - together totalling 100,000 sq m.

“We are very pleased to have our designs selected for these two major competitions,” said GP president James Zheng, AIA, LEED AP. “We also look forward to working with Greenland again, continuing our relationship from previous and current assignments in Xi’an, Zhengzhou.

Early construction of the Foshan development is already underway, and the Suzhou project is in advanced design, with construction expected to start next year. Both projects are slated for completion in 2016.

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.co...wanappln.projectview&upload_id=23387&region=2


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ Nice set of towers there  .


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-01-12 by EngineYJ 

It's UC


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-03-23 by EngineYJ


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice twins.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it the first building(s) this height in Foshan?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38239669

one skyscraper was finished 2008, which has a spire bringing it up to 208m

also this one is nearly topped out, so already above 200m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1514444


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By Ctrl+N


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-09-19 by kaikwang


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

only one of the twins U/C?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-12-30 by kaikwang


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*this building is already u/c. Please change the title and forum section*
___________________________________________________________

*more renders*


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*26.08.2013*









*31.10.2013*


















*12.01.2014*


















*09.02.2014*









*23.03.2014*


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

*15.08.2014*









*19.09.2014*


















*02.11.2014*









all sources: gaoloumi


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

shape looks like it should be the main tower, so one U/C i guess!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-08-03 by EngineYJ 



















2. Tower


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-06-16 by 禅城白袜


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Please close this thread.

We have another

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663704


----------

